# Looking for inshore ride this weekend



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

I live in pearland. I will drive. Have gas money. Use bait or arties,plenty tackle. Clean boat just need to get out on the water. 409 457 6149


----------



## Hawglife (Mar 9, 2014)

Text sent

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

